# Buliding a economy pole barn for bales and stock



## robert23239

I am looking to build a low budget pole barn for some hay and some live stock, cattle. 
I would like to be able to drive a load of hay inside to unload it or store it for the night, so I would need a high door.

It would be nice too if I could possibly move it some day too.

I know asking for a lot.

looking for some ideas from all the bright people on this site.


----------



## nwfarmer

When the contractor built my shop, which is a monolithic pour, there wasn't very much price difference between a pole barn and a monolithic pour. Where you may see a difference in price is pole barns are sometimes quoted without a concrete floor. Shop monolithic pours out here are built in 10 ft sections with 2 by 6s and purlins instead of studs. Mine is 30 by 50 with 12 walls. Too small and walls should have been 16 ft. I have a 20 by 50 pad in front and that turned out to be a great idea for equipment I can't get inside.


----------



## okhillbilly

I just finished a 36 x 80 all steel lean to shed for equipment storage. We poured piers in the ground with steel plates on top and welded to them . The piers are 20 ft apart longways. I already found out these need to be 24 ft apart for room for wider equipment. I built a stall in one section for round bale storage or an animal pen. I already have it full of misc equipment. I wish I would have made it bigger. It don't take long to fill it up.
I also have a 30 x 50 hay barn with 14 ft walls and 12 x 12 garage doors in the ends for driving through. Its also don't take long to fill it up with square bales if you have a good hay year. I have to hand stack the hay because the barns not set up for unloading with a grapple. If you have one it's something to think about. Lean-to style might work better for a grapple stacking. 
I also have a work shop thats always got something in it that needs work. It's 40 x 50 with 13 ft walls. an almost always full. 
I just trying to give you a few idieas on a building. No matter how big you make it it's never big enough. I did all the labor on the last buiding. Started around Thanksgiving last fall and pretty muched finished it around May. Thats just working in my spare time.


----------



## chief-fan

If your looking to save money and do the work your self, keep an eye and ear on the weather. Two years ago I put up a 32' X 38' 14' high with three sliding doors for about $500 cash output. I had to buy a box or pole barn nails and 4 - 12' lengths of steel to cover a door and two post.. The rest all came from a 40 X 60 machine shed that was 3 years old that the wind took down. Two of us went in and cleaned up the entire building, the good, the bad and the ugly ! Trusses were cut back from 40' to 32'. Poles were set 10' spacing with 12' front opening. (I have all small equipment) Trusses were all 2 X 6 and set at about 42" spacing. Overkill I know but I had the trusses so used them. Took about 2 weeks to clean the whole building up and haul it home. After the new one was done I sold the scrap steel for $200. Lot of work, your bet. Cheep building. YOU BET ! ! ! ! And a lot solider than what a contractor would build.


----------

